# Unable to buy Netflix with a non-US credit Card



## hearthacker (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am a non-US person living in a Non-US country which makes me a big NO NO for netflix! :/ ...

I am looking to get a subscription but it won't accept my credit card, even when I link the credit card to paypal, it won't accept it.

Any other way I can buy netflix?? I looked at Entropay but its online reviews are quite bad. Anyone else used an online pre-paid credit card service successfully?

Thanks!


----------



## CAISC (Feb 1, 2015)

you location says you are from chandigarh, so have a look at this post - *www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/161111-must-read-information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------

